# 3 Volume Fw190 books coming out



## johnbr (Jul 11, 2011)

I found this.
Christian Schmidt Fachbuchhandlung 
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/1906537291/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2011)

Whoa, that has some potential.


----------



## Erich (Jul 12, 2011)

my question is :

why ?

there are so many books soft and hard back about the Fw 190A, D and you name it. making a 3 volumes or more set seems like a waste of just repeating the same old materials found in other editions.

wish they would quit wasting energies and space and get the Martin Pegg Ju 87 volume(s) completed, now that would be good !...... if he or they cover back ground unit histories at some length like they did with SG 9 in Peggs Hs 129 book. Now that is worth every penny.


----------



## stona (Jul 13, 2011)

I understand your point Erich but I feel there is room for a comprehensive and up to date volume (or two) on the A series Fw190s. That authoring team,for those not so familiar with Luftwaffe subjects, have written some superb books already.Whether there is anything more to say on the D series following Crandall's three volumes and the two JaPo books,all of which I already have,is doubtful but new stuff turns up all the time. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2011)

There is certainly potential....guess time will tell....


----------



## Erich (Jul 13, 2011)

Gents I go back to how many books on the Fw 190 do we truly need sure the 60's-70's materials are old hat and needed a revamp or replacement but ..............

how about someone printing up a book on the night fighter Fw 190 units


----------



## stona (Jul 13, 2011)

Erich said:


> how about someone printing up a book on the night fighter Fw 190 units



I'd buy a good book on that subject but how many others would? It would be a lot of research for little return,truly a labour of love. People do write books with a specialist appeal,I've got quite a few.
Three volumes by those authors on one of the most famous of all fighters is a safer bet. It is also much easier to acquire the material for such a project (I'd start with Rodeicke's weighty tome). I suspect that you are correct and we will have seen much of it before.
Cheers
Steve


----------

